# My First Intel (E3200)



## HossHuge (Nov 23, 2009)

Last week some buddies came over so I brought rig 2 down and paired it with rig 1 for some online play. We had so much fun that I decided to keep both rigs downstairs.  So I bought a E3200 and a Asus P5KPL-AM mobo and built a computer for for my room to replace rig 2.  Just for movies and stuff.  So of course I had to see how well it could overclock.








This is with stock volts and stock cooler.  All I did was change my memory freq in the bios to 667mhz and raised the bus speed to 285.  I worked my way up to the 285.  I know the temps are high, so I plan on getting an aftermarket cooler for it.  I'm really debating getting some better ram and trying to reach over 4.


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 23, 2009)

Sorry I guess I should say that the E3200 comes with a stock freq of 2.4.


----------



## MRCL (Nov 23, 2009)

1 GHZ oc, very nice. I bet you'll hit 4 with better cooling. Thats some nice chip, hitting 3.4 with only stock cooling.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 23, 2009)

MRCL said:


> 1 GHZ oc, very nice. I bet you'll hit 4 with better cooling. Thats some nice chip, hitting 3.4 with only stock cooling.



I can almost guarantee 4Ghz under a higher end cooler. Something like a Dark Knight or Core Contact Freezer.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 23, 2009)

Awesome results, Wolfdale CPUs OC very well!
4ghz should be possible, but you may have to settle for ~3.9, I'm not sure how well that Asus board would handle 333mhz FSB


----------



## r9 (Nov 23, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome results, Wolfdale CPUs OC very well!
> 4ghz should be possible, but you may have to settle for ~3.9, I'm not sure how well that Asus board would handle 333mhz FSB



That board supports Core2duo that use 333FSB as default. So I think that 333 would not be problem. 
What is the max vcore on that mobo ?


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 24, 2009)

3.5gb's and still at stock volts and fan.  I'm trying for 3.6 next.


http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=30824&stc=1&d=1259057145



r9 said:


> What is the max vcore on that mobo ?



The vcore settings are +50mv +100mv and +150mv.  Is this what you mean?


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 24, 2009)

awesome chip, the wolfdales are an incredible line up of overclocking monsters.


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 24, 2009)

3.6 in the bag!!  I'm beginning to wonder if I'm doing doing everything right.  Also, my ram speed is scaring me.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=30825&stc=1&d=1259059711


----------



## EnglishLion (Nov 24, 2009)

Well done good clocks - 

The low end Intels overclock brilliantly.  My E2160 went from 1.8 up to 3.4 it's just a pity you can't open them up and put some extra cache inside   Also it seems wrong to get a heatsink and fan that costs as much as the CPU you're putting it on.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 24, 2009)

Brilliant clock bro! The e5200 chip in my wife's PC looks like it clocks the same. If that's true try out 11x341 for 3750 oh and don't forget to set your ram divider to 266fsb/800dram or 2:3 for 1025mhz. xD


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 24, 2009)

what? when did the e3200 come out? i guess i missed that release.

also, realtemp has a built in GPS? (how else would it know the distance to tj maxx?)

yeah, i know....


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 24, 2009)

I've had one of these sitting on my workbench for a while now, planning on sticking it in a Mini-ITX board and building a very small gaming machine with it.  After seeing the stock heatsink though, I definitely need something better, just need to fine one that will fit on the board and in the case.



3870x2 said:


> what? when did the e3200 come out? i guess i missed that release.



It's been out for a while, along with the E3300.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 24, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> I've had one of these sitting on my workbench for a while now, planning on sticking it in a Mini-ITX board and building a very small gaming machine with it.  After seeing the stock heatsink though, I definitely need something better, just need to fine one that will fit on the board and in the case.
> 
> 
> 
> It's been out for a while, along with the E3300.



I really need to keep up with these things.


----------



## Zubasa (Nov 24, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> I really need to keep up with these things.


That E3200 is a Celeron Dual Core. 
Too little cache is the only problem with these babies.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 24, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> I really need to keep up with these things.



If these have a low fsb wall invest $10-15 more into an e5200 or Athlon II 24X.


@Zubasa
They would actually work great in a midrange casual gaming build.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 24, 2009)

e5200s have a great track record from what I hear.  Ill stick with my e8500.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 24, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> e5200s have a great track record from what I hear.  Ill stick with my e8500.



Yah may want to. Even though upon saying that I was impressed with both of my e5200's. They have both served me well.

@HossHuge

Following up from my previous post
that 3.6Ghz clock does look like a good 24/7 as well. May wanna keep it there.


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 24, 2009)

I found this but i'm not sure how legit it is...

I'm not going to test it anymore till I put on a better cooler.. I think this weekend I'll try my Vantec Aeroflow FX 120 on it and see how far I can go. Would faster (DDR2 1066) ram help my cause?




JrRacinFan said:


> Brilliant clock bro! The e5200 chip in my wife's PC looks like it clocks the same. If that's true try out 11x341 for 3750 oh and don't forget to *set your ram divider to 266fsb/800dram or 2:3 for 1025mhz.* xD



And this will give me some more room with my ram?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 24, 2009)

HossHuge said:


> I found this but i'm not sure how legit it is...
> 
> I'm not going to test it anymore till I put on a better cooler.. I think this weekend I'll try my Vantec Aeroflow FX 120 on it and see how far I can go. Would faster (DDR2 1066) ram help my cause?
> 
> ...



It should. That link to ripping.org are legit records but upon looking 95% are under extreme cooling conditions. 2:3 should give you bit more room to play with, it nets you 1Ghz ram @ 333fsb.


----------



## niko084 (Nov 24, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> I can almost guarantee 4Ghz under a higher end cooler. Something like a Dark Knight or Core Contact Freezer.



+1 they will even pretty easily hit mid-high 4s, sometimes 5s under extreme cooling.


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 25, 2009)

3.7gb was a no go.  I can't complain about 1.2gb over stock freq with stock volts/cooler. I'm trying to find some 1066 ram.  For some reason it's hard to find here.


----------



## kylzer (Nov 25, 2009)

Not bad i got 4.2 out of mine @ 1.408v lol





you should get the same if you give it a voltage bump

also theses have fsb walls usually 333 and up same with the E5xxx


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 25, 2009)

My ram is holding me back I think.  It's only a cheap made in Taiwan brand.  Also my board isn't the greatest ethier.


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 30, 2009)

So i picked up some better ram and some cooling.  I've gotten my e3200 to 3.8.  For that I've upped my v-core +150 and my ram as well.  So when trying for 3.9 I started getting some weird graphical issues.

http://img.techpowerup.org/091129/3.9 pixels.jpg

My motherboard says it supports ram up to 1066(OC) and I have gone beyond that so is that what's causing this or is it something else?


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 30, 2009)

HossHuge said:


> So i picked up some better ram and some cooling.  I've gotten my e3200 to 3.8.  For that I've upped my v-core +150 and my ram as well.  So when trying for 3.9 I started getting some weird graphical issues.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091129/3.9 pixels.jpg
> 
> My motherboard says it supports ram up to 1066(OC) and I have gone beyond that so is that what's causing this or is it something else?



If i didnt know anybetter thats about the same look as when i do a overthetop memory overclock on my GTX 260. That could be your RAM suffering, you have a graphics card thats overheating or something.


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 30, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> If i didnt know anybetter thats about the same look as when i do a overthetop memory overclock on my GTX 260. That could be your RAM suffering, you have a graphics card thats overheating or something.



No video card just on-board.


----------



## Error 404 (Nov 30, 2009)

HossHuge said:


> So i picked up some better ram and some cooling.  I've gotten my e3200 to 3.8.  For that I've upped my v-core +150 and my ram as well.  So when trying for 3.9 I started getting some weird graphical issues.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091129/3.9 pixels.jpg
> 
> My motherboard says it supports ram up to 1066(OC) and I have gone beyond that so is that what's causing this or is it something else?



It could be your RAM creating artifacts from running too fast, or it could be the onboard video overheating/running too fast (onboard is sometimes linked to the FSB speed, unless I'm mistaken). 

Also, CPU speed is measured in GHz, not GB. GB is a measurement of volume (for RAM and hard drives), GHz is the speed.


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 30, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> It could be your RAM creating artifacts from running too fast, or it could be the onboard video overheating/running too fast (onboard is sometimes linked to the FSB speed, unless I'm mistaken).
> 
> Also, CPU speed is measured in GHz, not GB. GB is a measurement of volume (for RAM and hard drives), GHz is the speed.



I hoping it's the onboard video.  The heatsink is quite warm to the touch when I do a test.  I wanna buy a video card for it but I'm waiting for the the Hd5350/5550's to come out.  


And thanks for correcting my boo boo.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 30, 2009)

Too high overclock for your ram. Your going to have to cut it down by a multiplier.


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 30, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Too high overclock for your ram. Your going to have to cut it down by a multiplier.



Tried that, but my ram freq stayed the same.  To get it to boot at 11*300 I had to boost my ram volts by a hair.  I'm going to try it with a video card and see if that helps.

Thanks again boys...


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 30, 2009)

This is the ram I have BTW.


----------

